# George Carlin



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

What do you think he knows today about atheism?

Charles


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

A fool says there is no God


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

atheism is hot....


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

jay07ag said:


> atheism is hot....


And apt to get exponentially hotter.


----------

